# Copiar Formulas hasta el ultimo registro en una macro.



## ivanhur (Mar 27, 2006)

Hola que tal, tengo un problema que no me ha sido facil resolver en Excel 97. Necesito copiar una serie de formulas a partir de un solo registro en una macro; por ejemplo. en la celda A1 tengo un buscarv referenciado a la celda C1 en la celda B1 tengo otro buscarv referenciado a la celda D1, apartir de la celda E1 hacia adelante existen formulas referenciadas principalmente a la celda C1 y D1; lo que deseo hacer es identificar los registros que no son blancos en el rango C1:D65556 (ultima celda fisica en Excel) para copiar las formulas de las celdas A1,B1,E1,F1,etc. al siguiente registro procurando no perder sus referencias y copiar las formulas mas no el resultado de las mismas y lo estoy intentando hacer via codigo. Alguien tiene alguna idea para poder hacer esto? espero haberme explicado lo mejor posible y agradecer enormemente su ayuda.


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 28, 2006)

Hola Ivanhur, bienvenido a MrExcel. ¿Qué ha hecho usted hasta el momento? ¿Ha usted grabado un macro usando el _macro recorder_ y eso nada más?  ¿Ha usted grabado un macro y tratado de modificarlo?  ¿O ha usted probado escribir el macro usted solo sin ayuda del _macro recorder_?  ¿Sabe usted algo de VBA o solo un poco o casi nada?


----------



## ivanhur (Mar 28, 2006)

> Hola Ivanhur, bienvenido a MrExcel. ¿Qué ha hecho usted hasta el momento? ¿Ha usted grabado un macro usando el _macro recorder_ y eso nada más?  ¿Ha usted grabado un macro y tratado de modificarlo?  ¿O ha usted probado escribir el macro usted solo sin ayuda del _macro recorder_?  ¿Sabe usted algo de VBA o solo un poco o casi nada?



Antes que nada muchas gracias por su respuesta. Al momento tengo una macro que hace referencia a tres archivos por medio de formulas (entiendase archivos 1, 2 y 3),  la macro lo que hace es copiar un par de columnas del archivo 1 y apartir de ahi sacar sus referencias de los archivos 2 y 3, los cuales pueden tener N numeros de registros, ya que se trata de carteras de cobranza de grandes empresas las cuales varian mes con mes y por lo tanto tendre en la macro ese mismo numero N de registros variables acorde a sus archivos referenciados (1,2y3).  Las dos columnas (cy d) que copio del archivo 1 a la macro son las que he tomado como referencia para poder copiar las formulas con la logica de que si ambas columnas estan en blanco terminen de copiarse las formulas (filas) en la macro.

He intentado solucionarlo de todas las formas posibles (grabador macro, codigo, modificando una macto grabada, etc) tengo conocimientos basicos-medios en visual basic, asi es que mas o menos entiendo el lenguaje.

Espero me puedan ayudar a resolver este pequeño gran problema (almenos para mi) .

Muchas Gracias  

Este es un pequeño codigo que he elaborado pero no me funciona


Sub ensayocopia()
'
' ensayocopia Macro
' Macro grabada el 27/03/06 por *
'
'
Dim ref As Range
Dim cambio As Range


'rango de las columnas de referencia

ref = Range("c3:d3")

   ' dowhile ref <> ""

    If ref <> "" Then
    Range("A3:B3").Select
    Selection.AutoFill Destination:=Range("A3:B4"), Type:=xlFillDefault
    Range("A3:B4").Select
    Range("E3:P3").Select
    Selection.AutoFill Destination:=Range("E3:P4"), Type:=xlFillDefault
    Range("E3:P4").Select
    ref.Offset(1, 0) = ref

    End

End Sub


----------

